# What if company is not withdrawing EP application as I got a better offer, help!!



## OzIT

*Good Morning!*

*My scenario:*


Currently holding Employment Pass from '_Company A_' and working in Singapore
Got a offer (contract) from '_Company B_', they applied for my Employment Pass (EP) and I got In-Principle Approval from Ministry of Manpower (MOM)
I am serving notice period with 'Company A' and a week later I got another job offer (permanent) from '_Company C_' which is my dream role

I am requesting forum members' advice on two points,

*Point 1:-*
After researching internet I understand that _Company B_ has to withdraw my EP application so that _Company C_ can apply for it. As per _Company B's_ offer letter I will have to pay them one month's salary as penalty if I am not be joining them. As _Company B's_ requirement is bit critical I am thinking of a situation on how to proceed if they are not ready to withdraw the application?

*Point 2:-*
I had an offer with different company one month back, they too processed my IPA but after which they informed that their company policy doesn't allow sponsorship of Dependent Pass (I am staying with my family), hence I declined the offer and they withdrew the Employment Pass application. In current situation if in case _Company B_ is ready to cancel my EP application and _Company C_ applies for new EP - is there a chance that MOM may hold/reject the application as they see two back-to-back applications withdrawn in past 1 month?

Thank you all in advance for going through my post and for valuable advice!


----------



## shin3000

Flake


----------



## beppi

You seems like a typical case of "want it all" kiasuism.
MoM generally dislikes job-hoppers, thus there is a chance that any further EP application will be rejected for that reason alone - after all, you applied for three EPs within two months!!!
I guess company B will cancel their IPA after you fulfill your contractual obligations and pay one month salary. This clause in the contract is valid and legal, so you should follow it. If they refuse to do that, present all the evidence (contract, conversation with company, payment receipt) to MoM and they will cancel the IPA themselves.
However, keep in mind that then company C's application might be rejected, in which case you have no visa and job and will have to leave Singapore.


----------



## OzIT

Thank you *beppi*, for the information.

If I collect the EP from MoM for Company B and requests Company C to apply for IPA (say a week later) guess still there is a chance of rejection as they see an EP already processed couple of days back? In case it is rejected will that adversely affect during my EP renewal after 2 years?

I am looking for all options as the Company C is the one I was trying since few years, thank you again!


----------



## beppi

OzIT said:


> If I collect the EP from MoM for Company B and requests Company C to apply for IPA (say a week later) guess still there is a chance of rejection as they see an EP already processed couple of days back? In case it is rejected will that adversely affect during my EP renewal after 2 years?


That is possible: After collection of EP a new one can be applied for.
But keep in mind that your employer (company B) will be able to see the application, so they will (rightly) question your loyalty.
Also, your EP (and renewal) could be rejected for any reason, so it's better not to give MoM any negative view, especially when the work visa criteria are constantly tightened (as in the last few years) and the government actively searches for ways to reduce the Indian population here.


----------



## BBCWatcher

Have you considered applying for a PEP? Do you meet the income qualification?


----------



## OzIT

Thank you *beppi* and *BBCWatcher* for the information. I decided not to take chances, and to be in a long-term relationship with _Company B_ 

*Have a nice day!*


----------



## bg1

*Approved EP withdrwan due to title mismatch*

Hi,

My Ep was approved, however wrong title was mentioned, hence it was withdrawn & reapplied with correct? its more than a week still its pending?

Please assist how long they take to approve


----------



## bg1

Hi,

My Ep was approved, however wrong title was mentioned, hence it was withdrawn & reapplied with correct? its more than a week still its pending?

Please assist how long they take to approve


----------

